# AMD CCC 11.1 erschienen!



## Own3r (26. Januar 2011)

Heute ist das neue AMD CCC 11.1 erschienen!

Download: Downloads

Release Notes:



> *Performance highlights of the AMD Catalyst™ 11.1 release includes:*
> 
> *F1 2010:*
> Performance  increases up to 12% on AMD Radeon HD 6900 and AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series  single card configurations with anisotropic filtering and anti-aliasing  disabled.
> ...


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (26. Januar 2011)

Danke man^^ Probier ich morgen mal aus


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Januar 2011)

endlich mit CCC 2.


----------



## Cosaks (26. Januar 2011)

Ist der mit Hotfix?


----------



## KILLTHIS (26. Januar 2011)

Wunderbar, danke!


----------



## Own3r (26. Januar 2011)

Cosaks schrieb:


> Ist der mit Hotfix?



Nein, den Hotfix musst du zusätzlich installieren. Erst mit dem CCC 11.2 wird der 11.1a Hotfix inbegriffen sein .


----------



## kero81 (26. Januar 2011)

Muss man erst den 11.1 installieren und dann den 11.1a danach??? Reicht normalerweise nicht nur der 11.1a? Die beiden Treiber sind gleich groß...105MB...


----------



## Pikus (26. Januar 2011)

Wollt ich auch grad fragen^^


----------



## MysticBinary82 (26. Januar 2011)

Nein, der Hotfix beinhaltet meines Wissens alle relevanten Daten.


----------



## Cyris (26. Januar 2011)

Hier gibt es auch eine sehr gute Übersicht, bisher kann ich nur zum Hotfix Treiber raten, da er um einiges neuer ist als der WHQL.

Hotfix Treiber


----------



## kero81 (26. Januar 2011)

So, jetzt mal bitte Klartext und verständlich für verwöhnte Nvidia Nutzer... Muss ich den 11.1 installieren und danach den 11.1a??? Hab nur den 11.1a installiert, aber dabei wurde kein Display Driver installiert?!


----------



## Own3r (26. Januar 2011)

Ich würde es so machen. Dann aktualisiert der Hotfix das CCC 11.1.


----------



## kero81 (26. Januar 2011)

Hi Owner,
hey ich check grad nicht den Hotfix. Hab mir den 11.1 geladen und installiert und den 11.1a geladen und nachträglich insatlliert. Im CCC unter Informationen>Software wird mir aber z.b. eine 2D Treiberversion 8.01.01.1114 und OpenGL- Version 6.14.10.10428 angezeigt... Cryis hat dort etwas anderes stehen...

http://1.1.1.2/bmi/img577.imageshack.us/img577/333/11126d.jpg

Help...


----------



## Own3r (26. Januar 2011)

installiere mal das CCC 11.1 komplett neu. Dann Neustart etc. und dann den 11.1a. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht...


----------



## BläckStar (26. Januar 2011)

Huhu

hab den 11 drauf dann den Hotfix von der Seite und nun steht bei mir:

Treiber-Paketversion	8.82.2-110119a-112250E-ATI	
Catalyst-Version	10.12	
Anbieter	ATI Technologies Inc.	
2D-Treiberversion	8.01.01.1123	
2D-Treiberpfad	/REGISTRY/MACHINE/SYSTEM/ControlSet001/Control/CLASS/{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}/0000	
Direct3D-Version	7.14.10.0812	
OpenGL-Version	6.14.10.10516	
Catalyst Control Center-Version	2011.0119.1312.23596	

versteh ich net, wieso is das der 10.12  wieder?

Bitte um aufklärung vielen Dank 

Gruß
BS


----------



## billythekitt (26. Januar 2011)

Ist nen Bug, hab jetzt mehrmals rum probiert. Hatte auch 10.12 drin stehen. Jetzt nach kompletter deinstallation und driver cleaner ist der Eintrag komplett verschwunden. Schaut einfach bei euch im Gerätemanager ob eure Karte da einfach den Treiber bei eurer Karte auf Januar 2011 steht dann könnt ihr beruhigt sein.

so sieht es z.b. jetzt bei mir aus!

Treiber-Paketversion    8.82.2-110119a-112250E-ATI    
Anbieter    ATI Technologies Inc.    
2D-Treiberversion    8.01.01.1123    
2D-Treiberpfad    /REGISTRY/MACHINE/SYSTEM/ControlSet001/Control/CLASS/{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}/0001    
Direct3D-Version    7.14.10.0812    
OpenGL-Version    6.14.10.10516    
Catalyst Control Center-Version    2011.0119.1312.23596


----------



## Own3r (26. Januar 2011)

Bei mir steht auch noch die zuvor installierte CCC Version dir. Danke aber das es nicht so schlimm ist, wird hoffentlich gepatched


----------



## kero81 (26. Januar 2011)

Mann warum klappt das denn bei euch allen? Habs doch genauso gemacht. Den 11.1 drauf dann neustart. Dann den 11.1a drafu unds wieder neustart. Aber die Daten ändern sich nicht. Mann AMD...^^


----------



## D3N$0 (26. Januar 2011)

als HD5000er Besitzer benötige ich den hotfix doch nicht oder, denn im Changelog ist nichts von der alten Serie zu lesen


----------



## BläckStar (26. Januar 2011)

Kero81.


hast du driver cleaner auch benutzt?

kann sein das eventuell noch was vom alten Treiberpaket übrig ist.


PS: Wieso macht AMD nix mehr für die 58xx er Reihe -.-?


----------



## kero81 (26. Januar 2011)

Hach, ich schau morgen nochmal nach. Werd alles mit Driver Cleaner deinstallieren udn dann nochmal neu installieren. Ich hab jetzt echt keine Lust mehr mich damit rumzuschlagen. Euch allen eine gute Nacht!

Gruß
Kero


----------



## TheOnLY (26. Januar 2011)

> The Protoss Pylon Matrix is now rendered correctly in Starcraft 2.



Endlich wird aber auch langsam mal zeit. Hoffentlich gilt das auch für Zerg, dass die löcher um vergrabene einheiten herum


----------



## amdintel (26. Januar 2011)

hab mir die zwar runter geladen 
aber ob ich die installiere weiß ich nicht?

zu mindest macht das installieren dieser AMD GK  Treiber immer eine menge arbeit 
und es dauert  und dauert und dauert ...,
was bei Nvidia viel schöner und schneller geht

wenn das nicht wieder so ein AMD  schrott ist wie 10.10 die hier nicht zu gebrauchen waren wegen Fehlen und Bugs u.a. Java und  ins Games.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Januar 2011)

Ausprobieren und wenns nicht klappt, alten Treiber wieder rauf, das du nur immer rummeckern kannst … schlimm!


----------



## amdintel (26. Januar 2011)

^^^^^^<-- mach du doch,
ich nicht ,  

es sind hier noch 3 bis 7 User die ebenfalls diesmal abwarten ,

du kannst uns ja gerne berichten... 


ich bin diesmal auch schlauer und warte  erst  mal ab,
weil es macht viel arbeit nicht nur das installieren  sondern hinterher die reg.dat von Installation Einträgen wieder zu säubern .


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Januar 2011)

Woher ich hab ne Nvidia was soll ich mit dem Treiber.


----------



## amdintel (27. Januar 2011)

und was willst du denn hier ?
 bei ATI AMD bin ich jetzt etwas vorsichtiger mit dem 
Installieren von Neuen Treibern und vor allen zurückhaltender.


postet mal eure Erfahrungen  11.1 
 auch wenn diese schlecht sind .


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. Januar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> und was willst du denn hier ?
> bei ATI AMD bin ich jetzt etwas vorsichtiger mit dem
> Installieren von Neuen Treibern und vor allen zurückhaltender.
> 
> ...



Installiert, funktioniert.


----------



## Rollora (27. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß gar nicht welchen Treiber ich drauf hab. Irgendeinen aktuellen vermutlich der sich mal dank Steam installiert hat.
Warum mich das nicht kümmert? Weil mein System einwandfrei und flott funktioniert. Immer dieses "ich muss den neuesten Treiber haben" gehasche...


----------



## billythekitt (27. Januar 2011)

Ich sag dazu nur versuch aber mal nen 775 auf ein 1156 zu kriegen oder 1366 auf nen 1155 und jetzt kommt AMD sag dazu AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+ und und und. Es gibt immer Vor- und Nachteile. Deswegen!! Immer der Geschmack und das Bauchgefühl entscheidet.


----------



## amdintel (27. Januar 2011)

wohl war oft treten erst Probleme auf die man vorher nicht hatte wenn man updatet ,
so wie bei mir beim 10.1 AMD Treiber


----------



## mad1977 (27. Januar 2011)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> als HD5000er Besitzer benötige ich den hotfix doch nicht oder, denn im Changelog ist nichts von der alten Serie zu lesen



hab ihn installiert und mehr einstellungsmöglichkeiten bei den 3d anwendungs... bekommen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Januar 2011)

der tesselationsschalter müsste auch bei karten der 5000er-generation erscheinen - im hotfix 11.1a, nicht im whql-treiber 11.1.


----------



## kuer (27. Januar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> wohl war oft treten erst Probleme auf die man vorher nicht hatte wenn man updatet ,
> so wie bei mir beim 10.1 AMD Treiber


 

Man Man, immer dies rumgeheule. Treiber instalieren ist arbeit und immer geht alles schief. Das 90% der Problem vor dem Rechner sitzen will natürlich niemand hören. Wenn ich schon lese....bei mir steht immer noch 10.12 in der Info.....Dann sollte man vieleicht mal die alten Treiber deinstalieren  auch die Frage....muss ich 11.1 und dann 11.1a Fix instalieren.....Wenn beide Treiberpackete gleich groß sind und wie es schon immer war, beinhaltet der Fix den kompletten Treiber (ist ja kein Pathe). Wem dann noch zu viel ist 2 Minuten zu deinstalieren und 2 Minuten zu instalieren, der sollte wirklich keine Treiber updates machen oder zu NV wechseln, wo das alles ja viel einfacher ist.  Sorry aber immer dies gequake jeden Monat nervt. (nicht persönlich nehmen)


----------



## amdintel (27. Januar 2011)

das hat mit rum gejaule nichts zu tun , 
ich habe schon eine ganze weile Mängel an den ATI/Treibern gefunden 
und bei Nvdia schon sehr sehr lange keine Mängel mehr gehabt 
das letzte mal war Anfang 2002 dann nie wieder und immer super,
das Panel bei Nvidia ist um klassen besser als das alte und das Neue von AMD/ATI
weil du da sogar noch jedes Game Extra einstellen kannst (3D) das ist grade sehr von Vorteil wenn man noch etwas ältere Games hat, die Schrift im AMD Panel ist wie immer unsauber und verschommen bei Nvidia Glas Klar und deutlich nur mal so als Beispiel

und weil wir schon mal dabei sind AMD ist einfach unfähig 
kuck  "die können nicht mal Deutsch richtig aber unser Geld nimmt AMD gerne "
der andere Fehler scheint weg zu sein naja nicht der Hit was AMD da wieder geleitet hat , die sollte ma Nach Hilfe bei Nvidia in der Treiber Programmierung nehmen


----------



## Mental Gear (27. Januar 2011)

AMD erweckt mit dem ganzen Hotgefixe nicht gerade Vertrauen. Zusätzlich wie man hier sieht, verunsichert das den Durchschnittsuser soweit, daß selbst der normale Hausverstand abschaltet.
Seit Monaten kommen andauernd Hotfixe raus und nie waren alle neuen Features zusammengefasst.
Wie wäre es statt dessen, endlich wieder Treiber rauszubringen die VOLLSTÄNDIG und WHQL sind, so wie es eigentlich Standard sein sollte!

Rückblickend wage ich sogar zu sagen, daß Treiber 10.10. bis 11.1 wie herumprobieren wirkten. Einmal ein neues Feature da, dann im nächsten dieses Feature nicht aber dafür etwas anderes. Immer nur Stückwerk, das wirkt hochgradig unprofessionell. 
Sowas können sie intern in der Entwicklung gern machen, aber AMD macht den Fehler diese Treiber an die öffentlichen User weiterzugeben.

Wenn diese Hotfix Taktik anhält, wird meine nächste Karte nicht mehr von AMD sein.


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. Januar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> das hat mit rum gejaule nichts zu tun ,
> ich habe schon eine ganze weile Mängel an den ATI/Treibern gefunden
> und bei Nvdia schon sehr sehr lange keine Mängel mehr gehabt
> das letzte mal war Anfang 2002 dann nie wieder und immer super,
> ...


Sorry, wenn ich dir und deiner Polemik mal den Wind aus den Segeln nehme, aber Nvidia hat auch schon Mist gebaut - auch dort findet man Treiberbugs, nur heulen scheinbar nicht alle herum - ich will mal an den letzten Bug erinnern, der 32xQSSAA oder irgendwie sowas (Ich muss gestehen, ich bin mit den ganzen Filterspielchen nicht vertraut) nutzen konnte, was anschließend als offizielles Feature genannt wurde. Darüber mockiert sich auch keiner - eigentlich ist es kein Beinbruch, aber genau genommen ist das doch auch nicht gerade ruhmreich, einen eigenen Fehler als Feature zu verkaufen.
Wenn dir die Schrift im AMD-Panel unsauber ist, würde ich dir empfehlen, vielleicht eine Clear-Type-Kantenglättung zu nutzen, den Monitor zu putzen (alternativ die Brille) oder aber mal deine Einstellungen zu überprüfen, denn das ist nun wirklich ein verdammt bescheuertes Argument - bisher habe ich niemanden gesehen, der die Schrift dort nicht lesen konnte. Vielleicht gilt hier ja das Ouija-Phänomen, ich weiß es nicht. Ich gebe dir recht mit den Profilen, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, selbst mit Nvidia habe ich sowas nie genutzt - aber da ist jeder eigen. Es wäre zumindest für jene, die etwas dergleichen schätzen, eine schöne Funktion.

Und AMD als "einfach unfähig" zu bezeichnen, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht angebracht, wenn du selbst nicht in der Lage bist, es besser zu machen. Ich weiß nicht, auf welchen Beta-Treiber du dich scheinbar fixierst, aber mit Englischen Deklarierungen habe ich bisher nicht kämpfen müssen - und selbst wenn, das würde ich wohl noch überleben. Und (Achtung, Sarkasmus) bist du sauer, dass Nvidia dein Geld nicht will?


----------



## amdintel (27. Januar 2011)

>vielleicht eine Clear-Type-Kantenglättung zu nutzen
dann wird die Schrift ja noch beschissener wenn das an ist , bin froh dass das aus ist .


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2011)

> das hat mit rum gejaule nichts zu tun ,
> ich habe schon eine ganze weile Mängel an den ATI/Treibern gefunden



Dann teile diese auch AMD mal mit! Wenn du dich immer nur hier beschwerst wird sich auf die schnelle nichts ändern.



> Sorry, wenn ich dir und deiner Polemik mal den Wind aus den Segeln nehme, aber Nvidia hat auch schon Mist gebaut


Sign!  Ich erinnere mal an den Bug wo sich der V-RAM nicht mehr geleert hat!


----------



## Own3r (27. Januar 2011)

Das einzige Problem was ich habe ist zB, dass wenn ich das CCC schließe der ganze Bildschirm sich nach links und rechts bewegt (sehr schnell!). Das passiert auch bei Öffnen und Schließne von Vollbildanwendungen. Sonst klapp alles gut.


----------



## amdintel (27. Januar 2011)

also ich habe jetzt anderen  PC an wo noch der 10.11 drauf ist, da ist die Schrift im Panel ganz normal , beim 10.2 ist die Schrift Links  und oben in der Leiste recht unsauber und schwer zu lesen .  hab vorher bei dem 1. backup gemacht werde das wieder zurücksetzten das der alte Treiber wieder drauf ist der neue ist *******


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2011)

> Das einzige Problem was ich habe ist zB, dass wenn ich das CCC schließe der ganze Bildschirm sich nach links und rechts bewegt (sehr schnell!). Das passiert auch bei Öffnen und Schließne von Vollbildanwendungen. Sonst klapp alles gut.



Willkommen im Club!  Seit 10.12 ist das bei mir auch. Hab wieder 10.10 drauf. Da passt alles.


----------



## amdintel (27. Januar 2011)

das heißt nicht 10.10,  sondern  10.11 der diese macken nicht hat,
was denkt sich AMD eigentlich dabei so was zu veröffentlichen ?


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2011)

> das heißt nicht 10.10, sondern 10.11 der diese macken nicht hat,


Hä? 10.10 läuft ohne Probleme. 10.12 = 10.11 mit CCC2

Ab 10.12 fingen die Probleme mit dem Bildruckeln an.




> was denkt sich AMD eigentlich dabei so was zu veröffentlichen ?


Das dachte ich mir bei Nvidia auch immer...


----------



## amdintel (27. Januar 2011)

ich kann mich über die NV Treiber nicht beschweren , gibt nichts was ich da 
bemängeln könnte 

ich habe mit  den 10.11  keine Probleme , 

mal zalh reich bei AMD beschweren was das immer soll mit den halb fertigen Treibern?
Nvidia macht ja immer eine Beta eine recht lange zeit bis dann die reale konnt ,
die Treiber von NV waren in den letzten Jahren immer ok


----------



## Own3r (27. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte auch das 10.10 drauf wegen diesem Wackeln, allerdings stört mich das jetzt nicht so sehr. Da ziehe ich das AA bei NFS HP vor 

Man könnte dieses Bildwackeln ja mal AMD melden - aber wo?


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2011)

> Man könnte dieses Bildwackeln ja mal AMD melden - aber wo?



Zum Beispiel hier:

AMD Forums

Oder aber PCGHW macht sich für uns stark. Schließlich sitzen die an der Quelle.


----------



## Own3r (27. Januar 2011)

Das wäre nicht schlecht. So könnte man die Bugs der User sammeln und an AMD weiterreichen. Mal sehen, vielleicht wird das Problem ja mal gefixed.


----------



## amdintel (27. Januar 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Man könnte dieses Bildwackeln ja mal AMD melden - aber wo?



oder sich ne NV kaufen dann hat man den ärger mit den Treibern nicht mehr 
der letzte kam ja vor ein paar Tagen/Wochen installiert alles ok und in Ordnung,
warum so eine Namen-Hafte und größere Firma als NV -> AMD es nicht ma schafft mit den 
Treiber ist mir ein Räzel,

weiter oben hatte ich ja gesagt warten , seter das habt ihr nun davon , ich will mich da nicht ausschließen hab aber nur bei einem PC den installiert


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2011)

> Das wäre nicht schlecht. So könnte man die Bugs der User sammeln und an AMD weiterreichen. Mal sehen, vielleicht wird das Problem ja mal gefixed.


 
Ich mach jetzt im Grafikunterforum erstmal einen Thread auf, wo die Probleme gesammelt werden können.

Edit. Thread ist Online

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...d-treiberprobleme-amd-karten.html#post2635474


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. Januar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich mach jetzt im Grafikunterforum erstmal einen Thread auf, wo die Probleme gesammelt werden können.
> 
> Edit. Thread ist Online
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...d-treiberprobleme-amd-karten.html#post2635474



Wunderbar, ich würde gerne ein Danke Verteilen, aber das geht leider nicht so einfach. 

Und @ AMDIntel: Wir wissen, dass du ein Fanboy bist, es wäre trotzdem schön, wenn du die Polemik allmählich unterlässt, es nervt.


----------



## PontifexM (27. Januar 2011)

Cosaks schrieb:


> Ist der mit Hotfix?


im übrigen is der hotfix AKTUELLER !

@amdintel

und wer hat probleme mit den amd/ati treibern ? bzw nv macht weniger "probleme" blubberlutsch Oo


----------



## kero81 (27. Januar 2011)

kuer schrieb:


> Man Man, immer dies rumgeheule. Treiber instalieren ist arbeit und immer geht alles schief. Das 90% der Problem vor dem Rechner sitzen will natürlich niemand hören. Wenn ich schon lese....bei mir steht immer noch 10.12 in der Info.....Dann sollte man vieleicht mal die alten Treiber deinstalieren  auch die Frage....muss ich 11.1 und dann 11.1a Fix instalieren.....Wenn beide Treiberpackete gleich groß sind und wie es schon immer war, beinhaltet der Fix den kompletten Treiber (ist ja kein Pathe). Wem dann noch zu viel ist 2 Minuten zu deinstalieren und 2 Minuten zu instalieren, der sollte wirklich keine Treiber updates machen oder zu NV wechseln, wo das alles ja viel einfacher ist.  Sorry aber immer dies gequake jeden Monat nervt. (nicht persönlich nehmen)



Weißt du was mich nervt?! So Typen wie du einer bist. Anstelle anderen zu Helfen sülzt du hier rum, das könnte ich auch als gejammer und geflame gezeichnen... (nicht persönlich gemeint)
Ich hatte bis jetzt immer Nvidia Karten und bin noch nicht mit den AMD Treibern vertraut. Ist doch völlig normal das da fragen kommen wie muss ich a erst deinstallieren um b installieren zu können. Aber es gibt ja Leute die sich für etwas besseres halten...


----------



## PontifexM (27. Januar 2011)

wie oder was ist da anderst ?
man deinstalliert erst mal den alten treiber um den neuen drauf zu installieren oder ? wer bügelt schon darüber ,wenn dann probleme auftreten wundert einen nichts mehr.


----------



## kero81 (27. Januar 2011)

Sorry, ging nicht um den Treiber sondern ums CCC...


----------



## amdintel (27. Januar 2011)

PontifexM schrieb:


> im übrigen is der hotfix AKTUELLER !
> 
> @amdintel
> 
> und wer hat probleme mit den amd/ati treibern ? bzw nv macht weniger "probleme" blubberlutsch Oo


ich habe seit 10.12 mit den ATI Treiber "zwei Fehler der ist unbrauchbar und nicht zu benutzten, siehe  anderes Thema-> Forensuche"; generell Probleme und bei Nvidia war es das letzte mal vor 8 Jahre .

vielleicht kann man AMD etwas beschwichtigen in dem man einfach nicht mehr von AMD kauft und vom anderem Hersteller nimmt, der sich mit dem Treibern mehr mühe gibt .


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. Januar 2011)

amdintel: Ich lege dir mal deine Logik zu Grunde.

"Ich habe keine Probleme mit dem Treiber von Hersteller A, darum muss er automatisch besser sein als Hersteller B, obwohl es Fälle gibt, wo es anders herum ist, doch das ignoriere ich und muss zwangsläufig den Hersteller schlechtreden."

Ich habe den CCC 11.1 drauf. Keine Probleme. Das ist von System zu System - und von User zu User - unterschiedlich. Also lass deine Pauschalen Aussagen, ist ja ekelig.


----------



## amdintel (27. Januar 2011)

es fehlt auch noch in der Vorschau *3D der Deutsche Text *„kuck mal weiter oben mein Abbild“ (habe das deutsche CCC installiert )
willst du behaupten dass das bei die nicht ist ?

sooooo und ich habe bei AMD das Problem den Treiber richtig einzustellen weil die Anleitung komplett fehlt ,

sooooo und so sieht das bei Nvidia aus , ich muß diesen AMD Dreck wohl nicht weiter hier begründen oder


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. Januar 2011)

Schachmatt. Ich hab' versehentlich die englische Version heruntergeladen, also von daher kann ich das jetzt nicht beurteilen. Und selbst wenn - wenn es funktioniert, was soll ich mich drüber aufregen? Shit happens. Auch bei Nvidia, selbst wenn du es nicht einsehen magst.
Es gibt da ein schönes kleines Fragezeichen oben rechts. Draufklicken -> Browser öffnet sich -> Lesbar. Ich muss dich doch nun wirklich nicht an die Hand nehmen, weil du Angst hast, auf die Knöppe von AMD's Treiber zu drücken, oder?


----------



## amdintel (28. Januar 2011)

ja genau die Nvidia  Treiber sind alle im Multi Länder Code so das jeder User  damit klar kommt, bei AMD mußt du dir noch zusätzlich den Treiber sehr umständlich zusammen basteln und selbst dann ist der nicht ein mal richtig in deutsch, abgesehen von den anderen Fehlern die die ATI Treiber immer haben


----------



## KILLTHIS (28. Januar 2011)

Zusammenbasteln? Wie kommst du jetzt auf den Trichter?
Der Treiber ist modular aufgebaut und man muss schon schauen, dass man die richtige Sprache wählt. Wer nur blöd durchklickt ist selbst Schuld. Und "Fehler" die die ATI-Treiber immer haben kann ich nun wirklich nicht bestätigen.

Wobei, ich glaube ich lasse es, dir zu sagen, dass du ein Polemiker bist. Das bringt nichts.


----------



## amdintel (28. Januar 2011)

da gab es nichts zum wählen , 
Installation deutsch 

das verschieben beim schließen habe ich nicht, geht normal zu


----------



## KILLTHIS (28. Januar 2011)

Natürlich kannst du wählen, was du für ne Sprache nimmst, hängt eben nur ab, ob du nun AMD.com/DE/ oder AMD.com/FR/ oder sonst was nutzt.


----------



## amdintel (28. Januar 2011)

ich hatte mir das von Computer Base runter geladen das Komplett Paket ,
ich habe aber jetzt wieder meine System Sicherung zurück gespielt und den 10.11 drauf,
weil mich  im 11.1 die Darstellung  Fehler  "Text" in den Menü Leisten es ccc    11.1 einfach stören und die Vorschau Anzeige fehlerhaft ist,  so das ich die 3D Sachen nicht richtig einstellen kann, weil das alles in Englisch ist statt Deutsch , obwohl ich noch extra das CCC mit Länder Code Deutsch extra dazu installieren mußte


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (29. Januar 2011)

Ich versteh den Aufrur nicht ganz, ich hab keinen Treiber runtergehauen, einfach neue Version mit DoppelClick gestartet...

Während der Installation wurde die Auflösung kurz auf ein Minimum zurückgesetzt und danach wieder auf normal...
Bei dieser InstallRoutine hat AMD selber den Treiber entfernt und ersetzt ... und es läuft ohne Probleme

Das kann jeder... 

Treiber Bereinigen mach ich erst, wenns bei der Install Probleme gibt...


----------



## PontifexM (29. Januar 2011)

dann würde ich mir das aber mal besser angewöhnem die alten teile zu deinstallieren . . .


----------



## amdintel (29. Januar 2011)

bei  meiner Auflösung hat das Neue CC  definitiv Fehler mit den ich nicht leben kann und wenn meint AMD, das Leute drehen absolut egal sind die Notebook oder 18 Zoll Monitor   habe,  dann werde ich nie  wieder was von AMD kaufen ,

 Nvidia oder Intel macht so einen scheiß jedenfalls  nicht den User 
u.a finde ich es recht frech von AMD so einen Müll überhaupt zu veröffentlichen ,
am besten mal beim  Vorstand von AMD über diesen Mist Beschwerden;
und auch mal ankündigen keine Produkte  mehr von Amd ZU KAUFEBN ;
das wird in der tat meine Kaufentscheidung einer neuen GK beeinflussen 
diese Schrott AMD Treiber was nützt die HW wenn die Treiber Müll sind und man deswegen die HW nicht richtig nutzten kann ?

und natürlich hatte ich vorher den alten Treiber komplett de installiert , 

*muß ich mir jetzt für meine zwei PCs NV Karten zu legen weil von AMD nur noch müll kommt ?  Treiber ???*


----------



## PontifexM (29. Januar 2011)

bei mir läuft es gut,deshalb verstehe ich dein spott nicht


----------



## riedochs (29. Januar 2011)

OT: AMDINTEL: Für alles was du zu blöd bist zu verstehen oder dich nicht mit auseinander setzten willst, bzw. das Problem nur bei dir Auftritt ist sind immer die Anderen schuld. Du machst nie Fehler und kannst alles mit deinem nicht vorhandenen Halbwissen. Das sieht man immer in deinen Freds. Vielleicht solltest du dir eine alte mechanische Schreibmaschine kaufen. Oder besser nicht,denn wenn das Farbband alle ist ist bestimmt der Hersteller schuld weil du nicht in der Lage bist es zu wechseln.

BTT: Bringt mir der neue Treiber eigentlich was bei meiner alten 4870? Gestern meiner Cousine eine 5770 eingebaut und muss sagen der Treiber läuft da perfekt.


----------



## amdintel (29. Januar 2011)

was heißt zu  blöd kannst du nicht lesen ?
habe ich bei den Neuen Nvidia Treibern gemeckert   ? 
genau ich habe diese installiert auf 2 PCs  und es gibt nichts daran aus zusetzen 
gute arbeit , was man von AMD nicht behaupten kann , 
lese am besten noch mal nach bevor du hier postet , was kann ich dafür das AMD nur noch müll macht Treiber ?

was ich  noch aus vorangegangener Zeit weiß das war vor 8 Jahren nimmt Nvdia es ernst wenn man Fehler meldet,   hin gegen AMD diesen  stets gern ab wimmelt
mit Spam antworten .

und ich gehe noch einen Schritt weiter man sollte den Hersteller in dem Fall AMD in die Produkt Haftung nehmen,   diese ist 10 Jahre 
und notfalls AMD auch verklangen  wegen dem Treiber Müll.
schließlich haben wir alle für die AMD Karten gut Geld bezahlt   und dann so ein Treiber Müll , nee nö..


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (29. Januar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> was heißt zu  blöd kannst du nicht lesen ?
> habe ich bei den Neuen Nvidia Treibern gemeckert   ?
> genau ich habe diese installiert auf 2 PCs  und es gibt nichts daran aus zusetzen
> gute arbeit , was man von AMD nicht behaupten kann ,
> ...



So wie Du schreibst weiß ich nie welche Karten von welchem Hersteller du grad betreibst, wechselst, gewechselt hast..... 

Vor 8 Jahren waren die Treiber bei weitem nicht so Komplex... für diese Karten damals Treiber zu schreiben war bestimmt nicht so schwer wie heute.

AMD wegen schlechter Treiber (bis zu 10 Jahre danach) Verklagen, wegen schlechter Treiber...sach ma Tickst Du noch Richtig???  
Dann bleib bitte bei deinem 10.11 Treiber und las es dabei bleiben...
(Übrigens wenn dieser Treiber geht, hast Du zB vor Gericht keine Chance)

Sonst hau bitte irgendwelche nVidia Karten rein und meld Dich wieder wenn nVidia unsaubere/schlechte Treiber rausbringt 
(das gabs schon und wird wieder kommen)

P.S. warum mehr arbeit machen wenn der Treiber es selbst deinstalliert??? (hatte damit noch nie Probleme)


----------



## darkycold (29. Januar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> was heißt zu  blöd kannst du nicht lesen ?
> habe ich bei den Neuen Nvidia Treibern gemeckert   ?
> genau ich habe diese installiert auf 2 PCs  und es gibt nichts daran aus zusetzen
> gute arbeit , was man von AMD nicht behaupten kann ,
> ...




Jetzt aber mal tief durch atmen.

Man kann dich ja zum Teil verstehen. Ich selber habe das Problem, dass mein Energiesparmodus nicht mehr korrekt funktioniert. d.h. dass der PC nur einmal auutomatisch in den Ruhezustand geht. Wird er aufgeweckt, dann schaltet sich weder der Monitor nach der eingestellten Zeit aus, noch geht der PC in den Standby. OK.
Jetzt kann ich sagen, scheiß AMD/ATI
*ABER
Warum gehts bei den anderen ohne Probleme?*
Liegts vielleicht daran, dass jeder von uns unterschiedliche Hardware verbaut hat, jeder dutzende Programme auf dem Rechner hat, die sich vielleicht beißen.

Mit deiner Ansichtsweise wärest du gut in Amerika aufgehoben. Kannst dort ja jeden auf Millionen verklage. Machs doch mal mit Microsoft oder mit EA.

Manchmal sollte man vielleicht den Ball etwas flach halten und mal darüber nachdenken, was man eigentlich schreiben/ausdrücken will.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

darkycold


----------



## jumperm (29. Januar 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> BTT: Bringt mir der neue Treiber eigentlich was bei meiner alten 4870?



Also auf meine 4850 läuft er. Bin vom 10.10 aufgestigen, und wollte mal das neue Menü begutachten und nach OC funktionen für den Monitor suchen (siehe PCGHX Forum Beitrag).
Ich hab jetzt keinen Benchmark gemacht, von daher kann ich nix Positives und nix Negatives (AMDIntel ) zum Treiber sagen.


----------



## amdintel (29. Januar 2011)

darkycold schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal tief durch atmen.
> 
> Man kann dich ja zum Teil verstehen. Ich selber habe das Problem, dass mein Energiesparmodus nicht mehr korrekt funktioniert. d.h. dass der PC nur einmal auutomatisch in den Ruhezustand geht. Wird er aufgeweckt, dann schaltet sich weder der Monitor nach der eingestellten Zeit aus, noch geht der PC in den Standby. OK.
> Jetzt kann ich sagen, scheiß AMD/ATI *ABER
> ...



Wie Oft denn nun noch ?

Der Treiber die Grafikkarte läßt sich nicht richtig einstellen  weil Darstellungsfelher
im CCC Panel->Text sind , da fehlen auch teilweise Buchstaben.

ich lasse mir doch von AMD nicht vorschreiben  welche Bildschirm Auflösung oder DPI zu verwenden ist  damit dieses scheiß Panel richtig anzeigt 
das stellt u.a. ein Eingriff in das Eigentum da und ohne Treiber funktioniert die GK nicht 3D Mode ,  ich hab mich da schon umfassend erkundigt bei Fach Leuten .

und komischer weise ist das bei dem Alten  CCC Panel nicht so und bei Nvidia auch nicht so auf dem anderem PC habe ich eine Nvidia und auf diesem PC genau den gleichen Monitor dran und die gleichen Windows Einstellungen, Font, DPI und Auflösung .
es ist schon sehr auffällig das es immer Ärger mit dem ATI/AMD Grafikkarten Treiber gibt ,  wo mit ich nicht der ein zigste bin mit diesem ATI/AMD Treiber  Problemen.


und was meine ansichtsweisweise angeht, 
sollte ich Probleme mit Neuen Games bekommen weil ich einen alten Treiber verwenden muß, und die Neuen unbrauchbar sind,
werde ich einen Anwalt einschalten gem. des Produkt Haftungs Gesetz 3/10 Jahre so wie meine Gewährleistungs  Ansprüche Geltet machen gegem AMD,

mir entsteht in dem Sinne ein Schanden durch AMD, 

das ich hier nun 3 PCs mit Nvidia Karten Nachrüsten müßte wo mir erhebliche  Extra Kosten entstehen , weil die  Neueren AMD Treiber nicht zu gebrauchen sind und es eine Zumutung ist, da noch lange drauf zu warten bis sich AMD mal bequemt Nachbesserung  (ich hatte ja schon bereits Ärger mit AMD weil AMD Notebook Treiber seit einer weile verweigert ).

ich werde noch zwei  Updates abwarten:  sollte sich bis dahin nichts ändern Verklage ich AMD, da lasse ich es gerne auf eine Gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung an kommen .


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. Januar 2011)

AMDIntel: Da du offenbar so ziemlich der einzige mit dem Problem bist, solltest du eventuell erwägen, dass du selbst mit deiner Software daran schuld bist. Sei es durch fehlende oder fehlerhafte deinstallation alter Treiber, ewiges Hin- und Herwechseln oder ähnliches. Denn wenn das tatsächlich ein Fehler seitens AMD wäre, müsste sich dieser doch bei mehreren zeigen. Sagt mir meine Logik.

Ich habe den Treiber schon mehrfach deinstalliert und eine neuere Version aufgespielt. Ohne Probleme. Ich kann ja jetzt schlecht sagen: "AMD IST SCHULD!", denn dafür müsste ich den Fehler ja auch haben. Aber seltsamerweise schiebst du den Fehler grundsätzlich anderen in die Schuhe. Das solltest du erst, wenn du alles versucht hast. Natürlich ist eine Neuinstallation von Windows viel verlangt, ja. Aber solange du etwas dergleichen nicht gemacht hast, um mit einer klaren Installation sicher zu stellen, ob der Fehler auftritt oder nicht, kannst du wohl kaum den schwarzen Peter von dir schieben. Daher nervt deine Polemik, die du gleich hinterherwirfst und grundsätzlich einfach nur schlechtredest.

Dein Anwalt kann da dann auch klagen, wie du lustig bist. Wenn der Fehler bei dir liegt, ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld. Aber gut, ich will niemanden vor dem Auf-Die-Nase-Fallen hindern, wenn er es anders nicht versteht.


----------



## amdintel (29. Januar 2011)

ich habe im Bekanntenkreis mehrere die Probleme mit dem letzten und Problem mit dem aktuellen  AMD Treiber   11.1 haben, 
was du nun dazu meinst interessiert einfach nicht .


edit:
wir versuchen grade die* Email Adresse von AMD raus zu bekommen*, 
diese Email Adresse ist scheinbar auf der AMD Seite verschleiert wurden 
und nicht auffindbar ?

hat AMD was zu verbergen ?

ok dann bekommen die halt die Sache per Einschreiben,
Beschwerde über den Treiber Catalyst10.12   und 11.1 . sollte das nicht fruchten 
werden wir andere Maßnahmen ...?


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. Januar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich habe im Bekanntenkreis mehrere die Probleme mit dem letzten und Problem mit dem aktuellen  AMD Treiber   11.1 haben,
> was du nun dazu meinst interessiert einfach nicht .


Wie? Echt? Das hätte ich nicht erwartet.
Zudem bezog ich mich auf dein spezifisches Problem, du verallgemeinerst aber wieder, ohne aber tiefere Belege zu nennen, weshalb ich das ganze mal als Fadenscheinige Polemik abstempel.




> edit:
> wir versuchen grade die* Email Adresse von AMD raus zu bekommen*,
> diese Email Adresse ist scheinbar auf der AMD Seite verschleiert wurden
> und nicht auffindbar ?
> ...



Contact Us at AMD

Heilige Schei...benwischerdame! Da versteckt sich doch wohl tatsächlich ein übelst kleiner Knopf ganz unscheinbar auf der Homepage, den man nie und nimmer hätte finden können.

Führt schließlich hierher:

Customer Care Email Submission Form

Die Kekse nehme ich mir mal einfach so, weil ich der Meinung bin, ein großes Komplott aufgedeckt zu haben, als AMD versucht hat, die Emailadresse hinter einem Felsen zu verstecken...

Desweiteren klinke ich mich hier aus dem Thread aus, sonst fürchte ich, selber noch Hirnzellen zu verlieren.


----------



## kero81 (29. Januar 2011)

@AMDIntel

  Du bist ja echt der Knaller, mach bitte weiter ich geh grad Popcorn holen... AMD verklagen, Email raus bekommen ^^ ...


----------



## amdintel (29. Januar 2011)

ja echt :
beim aktuelle  11.1 und beim Catalyst_10.12_CCC2_Preview

Problem mit der Schrift im CCC-Panel 
oben und links  Menü Leiste: 

fehlerhafte Darstellung
Buchstabe fehlt und ist um eine Zeile verschoben nach unten
im 3D Bereich fehlt die Deutsche Text Vorschau ganz  
diese ist nur in Englisch obwohl das CCC mit Deutschem Länder Code eingestellt ist .
Menü Text  (Menü Leiste) 
links und oben ist sehr grob und schwer zu lesen .

*beim alten CCC Panel sind diese Fehler nicht .*

Beschwerde an AMD ist raus .


PS:  wenn es wenigstens noch diese ATI Omega Treiber  geben würde , 
dann wär das ja alles nicht so willt dann könnte man  auf  diese aufweichen .


----------



## kero81 (29. Januar 2011)

Das ist ja echt total mies von AMD, ich finde dir steht Schmerzensgeld zu.


----------



## amdintel (29. Januar 2011)

was heißt hier mies ich kann meine Karte nicht richtig einstellen wegen dieser Fehler  und mußte deswegen den alten  10.11 wieder installieren  ,
den AMD selber auf der Eigenen Seite entfernt hat, damit man sich nun mit dem 11.1 
rum ärgern soll.


----------



## PontifexM (29. Januar 2011)

also ich kenn mit mir eingeschlossen vier leute mit ati karten verschiedenster modelle und dem aktuellsten treiber ohne irgend welche fehler


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. Januar 2011)

Dazu möchte ich auch noch sagen, ich habe bei zwei anderen ATI-Karten verbaut. Funktionieren auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## amdintel (29. Januar 2011)

PontifexM schrieb:


> also ich kenn mit mir eingeschlossen vier leute mit ati karten verschiedenster modelle und dem aktuellsten treiber ohne irgend welche fehler



das ändert leider nichts daran das es im CCC-2 Panel Fehler gibt,
ich habe einen 18.5 Zoll Monitor und kann deshalb auch nicht die gleichen Einstellungen verwenden,  wie jemand der einen 24 Zoll Monitor hat,
soll ich mir extra wegen dem CCC-2 jetzt extra einen Neuen Monitor kaufen denn ich  gar nicht brauche ?


----------



## stolle80 (29. Januar 2011)

Also Crysis+ Warhead läuft etwas runder jetzt mit meiner* HD6970 .*
_Lief aber auch schon vorher butterweich mit 1680 x 1050 4xAA alles auf max._
Auf win7 64 oder Vista 32 is egal
Gruss


----------



## Low (29. Januar 2011)

Musste ihn 2x neuinstallieren aber jetzt klappt alles wunderbar. Ich hatte vorher glaube noch 10.8 Version. Wurde langsam Zeit die Treiber zu aktualisieren.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (29. Januar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> ... ich hab mich da schon umfassend erkundigt bei Fach Leuten......werde ich einen Anwalt einschalten gem. des Produkt Haftungs Gesetz 3/10 Jahre so wie meine Gewährleistungs  Ansprüche Geltet machen gegem AMD...



Ich darf Dich daran erinnern das laut Fernabsatzgesetzt / Produkthaftungsgesetz der Hersteller das Recht hat, drei mal nach zu bessern (nicht nur zwei mal)
Zumal die Gesätzliche Gewähleistungspflicht mittlerweile auf 2 Jahre erhöht wurde...Deine " Fachleute " meinen es sind 10 Jahre??? 
Von denen möcht ich mich nicht vertreten lassen.... 

Desweiteren kommt es darauf, an wie Du es gekauft hast...
Ein Zwischenhändler kann die Karten zu einsendung an den Hersteller einfordern, dann ist die Karte manchmal locker 1 bis 2 Monate weg...

Wenn man bedenkt, das der Treiber davor klappte... Und es kann sein, das Du dann noch nachweisen muß das es kein Userfehler ist...
Die werden die Karte Testen mit dem neuen Treiber... wenn se bei denen klappt... haste echt schlechte Karten

S scheint mir als würdest Du die Fehler nur bei anderen suchen...


----------



## dayo21 (29. Januar 2011)

Habe dem 11.1a Hotfix auch mal eine chance gegeben, da der 11.1 WHQL nur schwarze Bildschirme hervor brachte.

Funktionell bzgl. Spiele, 2D Takt (300/157 statt 400/1200) und opengl (Q3A lief mal wieder) sowie opencl funzt alles mit meiner HD 5870 (win 7 64 bit).

Dafür gab es im Multimonitorbetrieb (2 verschiedene Bildschirme) wieder dieses ekelhafte flackern, wie es schon beim 10.12 war. Im normalen Büroeinsatz also nicht zu gebrauchen!

Daher bin ich wieder auf den 10.10e hotfix zurück und werde auch dabei bleiben. Danach kam m.E. nur noch Müll (ein Fehler wurde behoben, zwei neue kamen hinzu).

Mal an die profis hier: ich denke, das Bildzucken kommt durch das Runtertakten des RAMs zustande, da bei dem "fehlerhaften" 400/1200 Betrieb (also RAM Volltakt) keine Probleme mit den Monitoren bestehen.

Dies könnte man doch mal Ati melden und in zukünftigen Treibern berücksichtigen.

Hier lesen doch auch Redis von PCGH mit, können die das nicht auch mal checken ??


mfg



dayo21


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Januar 2011)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Ich darf Dich daran erinnern das laut Fernabsatzgesetzt / Produkthaftungsgesetz der Hersteller das Recht hat, drei mal nach zu bessern (nicht nur zwei mal)
> Zumal die Gesätzliche Gewähleistungspflicht mittlerweile auf 2 Jahre erhöht wurde...Deine " Fachleute " meinen es sind 10 Jahre???
> Von denen möcht ich mich nicht vertreten lassen....



Eine Info vor allem auch an amdintel:

Das Fernabsatzgesetz gibt es nicht mehr und hätte damit ohnehin nichts zu tun. Das ist mittlerweile ins BGB integriert worden. Das ProdHaftG regelt nur Schäden, die durch Einwirkung (des defekten Produkts des jeweiligen Herstellers) verursacht worden sind. Es trifft gar nicht auf deinen Fall zu., schon gar nicht liegt ein (Vermögens-)Schaden vor.

Der Hersteller hat gar kein Recht nachzubessern. Es gibt keine gesetzlichen Regelungen für Garantiefälle. Auch nicht der Händler, falls eine Verwechslung mit der Gewährleistung vorliegt. Das ist ein Irrglaube. Wie es richtig ist, findet ihr in meinen Blogs.

Weder im BGB, noch im ProdHaftG gibt es Anspruchsgrundlagen dafür. Gewährleistungsrechte bestehen nur bei *Sach*mängeln, die einen Kaufvertrag voraussetzen und nur gegenüber dem Verkäufer (also ungleich Hersteller) geltend gemacht werden können.

Ich kann dir schon vorhersagen, was dein Anwalt dir sagen wird. Er wird auf oben stehende Gesetze verweisen und das die Tatbestandsvoraussetzungen nicht erfüllt sind. Danach fragt er, wohin die Rechnung für die Rechtsberatung gehen soll.


----------



## riedochs (30. Januar 2011)

ikarus_can_fly: AMDINTELS Fachleute haben meistens scheinbar genauso viel Fachwissen wie Nachbars Hund Ahnung vom Kuchen backen hat. Schon mehrfach im andren Freds festgestellt. Wann verklagt er diese eigentlich?


----------



## amdintel (30. Januar 2011)

die Fach Leute die bei AMD Treiber machen ist ein sonder Fall  das  sind die richtigen Speziellsten


----------



## orca113 (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.Ich habe nach gaaaaanz langer zeit wieder einen Rechner und habe diesmal eine HD6850 drin.Also AMD/ATI

Leider blicke ich in Sachen Treiber und deren Handling nicht durch:

Habe bei mir noch den Treiber von der CD die bei der Graka dabei war drauf.

Würde auch gerne den Aktuellen drauf machen.

Wie ist das jetzt,ich habe auch einen AMD Chipsatz. Schmeisse ich mit dem Catalyst Install Manager alles auch die Chipsatz raus? Und wie wird deinstalliert? Und Überhaupt... Kann ich einfach den 11.1 saugen und den drüber "bügeln"?

Was ist dieses Hotfix von dem ihr da redet?

Und was ist nun wieder der AMD All In One DRiver den ich auch der Seite von ASrock (Mein Mainboard) bekomme?


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (30. Januar 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> ikarus_can_fly: AMDINTELS Fachleute haben meistens scheinbar genauso viel Fachwissen wie Nachbars Hund Ahnung vom Kuchen backen hat. Schon mehrfach im andren Freds festgestellt. Wann verklagt er diese eigentlich?



Hoffe bald... will wissen wann diese HassLiebesStory weiter geht GZSZ für PCGH ler


----------



## KILLTHIS (30. Januar 2011)

Du kannst den 11.1 theoretisch einfach drüber bügeln, aber sicherer ist immer noch das deinstallieren. Dazu rufst du die Deinstallationsroutine auf und gibst nur den Grafikkartentreiber (eventuell auch den HDMI-Audio-Treiber) an, löschst diesen und anschließend nutzt du die heruntergeladene Installations-Datei. Die Treiber der All-In-One-Geschichte von AsRock sind nicht aktueller als die von AMD - von diesen beziehen sie ihre Daten ja.


----------



## darkycold (30. Januar 2011)

Setup, dann auswählen zwischen Deinstallation und Installation.
Also erst mal vollständige Deinstallation, Rechner neu starten.
Setup, dann Installation und neu starten.
Das wars..


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (30. Januar 2011)

Hab jetzt gerade den CCC 11.1 runtergeladen,aber im Afterburner wird imme rnoch 10.10 angezeigt,der Speicher taktet im idle auch nicht mehr runter...

kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## orca113 (30. Januar 2011)

Mh ich habe den neuen jetzt installiert,danke für eure Anleitung.

Allerdings war der Grund den neuen u testen das ich endlich mein Crysis durchspielen wollte welches sich ständig beim Endgegener aufgehängt hat... hängt sich immernoch auf.Dann war es nicht der Graka Treiber....


----------



## darkycold (30. Januar 2011)

(AUT)Jazzman schrieb:


> Hab jetzt gerade den CCC 11.1 runtergeladen,aber im Afterburner wird imme rnoch 10.10 angezeigt,der Speicher taktet im idle auch nicht mehr runter...
> 
> kann mir wer helfen?



Dann wirst du den alten treiber nicht deinstalliert haben.
zu not mal cc cleaner drüber laufen lassen..
Neu installieren und fertig..


----------



## amdintel (31. Januar 2011)

app 11.1 ich sehe grade auf einer anderem Web. Seite dass das CCC11.1
eine Vorschau haben soll ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   diese Vorschau fehlte bei mir aber  komplett
Win 7 32/64 , ich hab ja den Alten Treiber  10.11 wieder drauf bei dem ist alles ganz normal, die Schrift  im CCC-2 auf diesem Abbild ist allgemein kaum zu lesen und verschwommen und noch schlimmer als es bei mir war, wohl Neuer AMD Standard ?


----------



## PontifexM (31. Januar 2011)

dann mach cleartype an !

dazu schau dir mal den ccc genauer an bevor du das maulen anfängst kamerad ,solangsam gehst dur mir gehörig auf den sack.

beschäftige erst mal mit der materie bevor du hier irgendwelche unwahrheiten verbreitest.


----------



## amdintel (31. Januar 2011)

bei mir fehlte das komplett 
dummer weise hatte ich das zwei PCs das gleiche 
Win  7 32 und 64  Bit

"was haben die beiden PCs gemeinsam und nicht gemeinsam"?
1. es ist bei beiden die gleiche Sotware installiert und die gleiche GK verbaut,
es ist kein Media Center installiert .
2. 1 x 32 Bit Windows 7 und 1 x 64 Bit Windows 

und AMD meint dazu :



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Ihre Serviceanfrage SR-Nr. {ticketno:[]} wurde geprÃŒft und aktualisiert.
> 
> ...




1 bis 4  =  Hilfssschue , ich hatte erklärt das es nur bei dem Neuem ist,
und ich de installiere generell immer die alten Treiber vorher "siehe  anderes Thema   Neuer Nvidia Treiber  "


richtig geil ist das :



> Sollten die Darstellungsfehler weiterhin vorhanden sein, so warten Sie bitte auf auf eine neuere Version der Treiber oder verwenden Sie den Treiber, der fuer Sie am besten funktioniert.


 die alten Treiber hat ja AMD schnell entfernt und nicht jeder User sammelt alte Treiber ,
was für ein Traumhafter Services.

warum veräppelt man die User und sagt nicht gleich das die CCC 11.1Beta sind .


----------



## riedochs (31. Januar 2011)

PontifexM schrieb:


> dann mach cleartype an !
> 
> dazu schau dir mal den ccc genauer an bevor du das maulen anfängst kamerad ,solangsam gehst dur mir gehörig auf den sack.
> 
> beschäftige erst mal mit der materie bevor du hier irgendwelche unwahrheiten verbreitest.



Irgendwie sieht das bei meiner Cousine nicht so aus  und der habe ich auch die neuen Treiber installiert.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

> warum veräppelt man die User und sagt nicht gleich das die CCC 11.1Beta sind .



Eines gleich vorweg: Der User-News-Thread ist nicht für Geflame gedacht! Halte dich an die Regeln sonst wird es Konsequenzen geben!

Zum Besprechen von Problemen gibt es einen seperaten Thread im Grafik-Unterforum.

Gruß
Pain


----------



## PontifexM (31. Januar 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Irgendwie sieht das bei meiner Cousine nicht so aus  und der habe ich auch die neuen Treiber installiert.


 

auch zu dir sage ich ,schau/t dir/euch die einstellungen von der software an .
und gebt dann ein urteil ab, es kann nicht sein das wenn man nicht gleich beim ersten klick das hat was mangewohnt ist über amd/ati treiber herzuziehn.
ich selber habe auch erst mal probieren müssen bis sich die "schönen" vorschau bildchen wieder zu sehn bekommen habe.
worauf man auch verzichten kann.


----------



## riedochs (31. Januar 2011)

Ne, da sah das nach dem alten CCC aus. Ist auch egal.


----------



## PontifexM (31. Januar 2011)

mach den mal auf und fummel mal oben rechts in der ecke mit den einstellungen rum . .  .


----------



## orca113 (12. Februar 2011)

> bevor du das maulen anfängst kamerad ,solangsam gehst dur mir gehörig auf den sack.



LOL!

Also nochmal mein deinstalltionsproblem:

Wenn ich den "ATI Bildschirmtreiber" deinstalliere,ist dann Graka gemeint?


----------



## Stingray93 (12. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe bei allen versionen nach 10.11 ein Problem.
Bei mir werden bei den Treibern beiden Karten manchmal ohne redlichen Grund zu 100% ausgelastet.
Das geschieht mal nach einer zeit...und mal wird auch nur eine ausgelastet usw.
Alles sehr seltsam...
mit dem 10.11er habe ich das Problem nicht!


----------



## PontifexM (15. Februar 2011)

ATi Catalyst Control Center

ATi Catalyst Control Center Download - ComputerBase viel spass !


----------

